# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الإداري >  الضوابط القانونية لتأديب أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات الخاضعة لأحکام ق تنظيم الجامعات

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*
الضوابط القانونية لتأديب أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات الخاضعة لأحکام قانون تنظيم الجامعات رقم 49 لسنة 1972 وفقاً لآخر تعديلاته بالقانون رقم 1 لسنة 2022 


الأستاذ الدكتور 

عبدالمنعم عبدالحميد ابراهيم شرف

أستاذ القانون الادارى کلية الحقوق جامعة المنوفية*

مما لا شک فيه أن الجامعات تلعب دوراً کبيراً فى تطوير المجتمع وتنميته، وتوسيع آفاقه المعرفية والثقافية، من خلال إسهامها فى تخريج کوادر بشرية تمتلک المعرفة والعلم والتدريب، قادرة على العمل فى مختلف المجالات والتخصصات العلمية، حيث توظف طاقاتها وإمکاناتها لتحقيق أهدافها المتعلقة بالتعليم، وإعداد القوى البشرية، إضافة إلى خدمة المجتمع، فلکل جامعة رسالتها التى هى من صنع المجتمع، وأداة لصنع قياداته الفنية والمهنية والفکرية، خاصة مع ما تشهده من بروز مجتمع المعلومات ومجتمع المعرفة التى تؤثر على التغيرات الاجتماعية المستمرة، وهذا ما يؤکد الدور المهم للجامعة فى تحديد مخرجات تتلاءم مع طبيعة العصر، کون الإعداد الجيد للأجيال يساهم فى نقل الثقافة والعمل على خدمة المجتمع وتنميته بجميع جوانبه الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والمعرفية والسياسية.

وکما قال کايبل سيبال "إذا أردت أن تبنى لسنة فابن مصنعاً، وإذا أردت أن تبنى للحياة فابن جامعة".
فالجامعات باعتبارها إحدى مؤسسات التعليم العالى، تعد إحدى منارات العلم التى تقوم أساساً للرقى بالمجتمعات فکرياً وأخلاقياً.
فالجامعة هى منارة للعلم ومعقل الفکر، موئل المفکرين وذخيرة الوطن من العلماء فى شتى مناحى الحياة، وقاطرة التقدم فى المجتمع للوصول إلى بناء الشخصية المصرية والحفاظ على الهوية الوطنية، فهى محراب العلم الأخير، منها يخرج المتعلم إلى رحاب الحياة العملية ليقدم نموذجاً من التفانى والأخلاق والعلم يثرى به المجتمع.


للاطلاع على البحث كاملا انظر المرفق 


المصدر 
https://jslem.journals.ekb.eg/article_257737.html

----------

